# Betta not eating, SBD, Constipation help!



## KatB (Feb 7, 2011)

I need some advice on what to do next. Our son's Betta has been sick. About 2 weeks ago I noticed that he was not swimming much anymore, as well as laying mostly on the bottom either a little sideways or just with his tail town. The moment he does not swim he will almost fall back down, tail first. Until about 8 days ago he was still eating. We put him in a smaller tank with a plant on the bottom. He mostly tries to rest on the plant so he does not have to swim far to come up for air. We fasted him for 3 days, he has not pooped for over a week now, nor has he touched any of his food. He does not even move anymore when we tried to feed him. He does swim around when he needs to but mostly he just likes to hang around on his plant or on the bottom of the tank (tail first). I have given him 2 epsom salt baths for about 30 minutes each 1tsb to 1 gallon which did not make a difference. Right now he is in a half gallon tank, and we added a product called Revive which we are supposed to do for at least 3 days with daily 100 % water changes. He is on day 2 and nothing has changed. No poop and not eating and swimming strange. He does not look bloated and we have also tried the pea which he would not touch. I also have to add that over the past several months he has lost some of his tail fins and the top fin. They are both still there but are pretty short.

I am worried, since he has not eaten for over a week/nor has he pooped. How long can he live without eating/pooping? What can we do next? Any other medications that we can use? I am confused by all the different types. Please help my son loves his little fish and we only had him for 1.5 years.

Dinaco our Betta is in a 2.5 gal Marineland tank. He used to have a filter but it broke several months ago. We do weekly 100% water changes, spring water with water conditioner, temp is around 76 degrees (we live in Florida, so no heater). But we do keep the light on in the evenings when it cools down a little. It usually stays around 74-76. We feed him the Gold pellets for Bettas


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I recommend getting a heater, 74-76 is on the chilly side. Also in something that small, two 50% and one 100% water change a week is recommended. You should switch to tap water with conditioner, spring water lacks minerals that bettas need.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta is not well.....

I would start a 10 day Epsom salt treatment on him.

Put him in a small QT container that can be floated in the heated tank (attached to the side so it doesn't sink)
Get a clean 1gal jug and fill with dechlorinated water of like temp and add 1tsp/gal Epsom salt(Not aquarium salt) use this water for 100% daily water changes for 2 days-then increase the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and continue the 100% daily water changes with this water for 7 more days-pre mixing the treatment water will help make water changes and correct dosage easier

Hold all food for the first 3 days and then offer half feeding twice a day during treatment

Maintain water temp in the 76-78F range

You can also add tannins to the Epsom salt treatment water from either-naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf (10-12 crushed/gal) or Indian almond leaf or blackwater extract or decaf green tea-let one of these steep in the treatment water for at least 1 hour before use-the longer it steeps the more tannins released the dark the water the more the Betta will like it...shake well before use

Make sure the pre-mix treatment water is within a couple of degree in temp between the QT water-so not to cause temp shock problems.

Covering the top of the QT container with plastic veggie wrap will also help by keeping the air above the water warm and humid for the labyrinth organ.

Keep us posted....


----------

